# What's the best way to get off muddy ground?



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,
Well being towed by a little tractor worked for our Devon panel van conversion at the weekend , but I'm assuming there won't always be one of them around so I've been researching grip mats etc.

Bear in mind we're only a little(ish) van, although my husband is still saying we're huge, so storage space is always of major consideration.

I don't think we'd manage to find somewhere to put two bread trays, even if we could find some hanging around obviously abandoned 'cos we wouldn't nick them!

So, that leaves mats or a ladder. Everything I've read says the yellow fiamma mats are useless, which has got me down to these two:

The grip track ladder arrangement (£60) - http://griptrack.com/welcome.htm

or

The Milenco heavy duty mud grip mats (£17) - http://www.smartoutdoors.biz/prod_gripmats.html

As you can see, there's a big price difference so I'd like to get it right while I can, as we hope to go to Europe in a month and stay for a good while.

Has anyone used either of these? Do they work? Any advice?

Thanks,
Lesley


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
We cut out the base of the bread tray,then depending on size cut them in half longitudinally,then fix them up under long seat bases,internal locker side, and or wherever they fit. I have been tempted to put them under the carpet,but have not thought a way up yet of retaining a smooth surface without adding weight .
Jented


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Since i purchased the yellow grip pads i have not needed them.


Dave p


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Ah Dave, if only I could guarantee that buying the yellow ones would mean I never needed them!

Jented,
Are they really that good that I should try and aquire some? I could ask around a few works kitchens I know of. I could always test them out before we actually go abroad.

Lesley


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I have had mixed results with the grip-track.
If the ground is a little soft and slippery, then they work fine.
If the ground is very soft, and the wheels have sunk into the ground, then they sink also with the weight of the vehicle, with the mud oozing between the treads, making them useless.

I have seen rolls of old carpet used, cut about 18" wide and 2-3 metres long. Store rolled up, and unrolled and stood driving wheels on when stopped. Made getting off easy.

Bread tray bases do work, especially if you park on them to reduce the wheels sinking while parked. You could join 2 or 3 together with large heavy cable ties, left loose so they act as hinges to fold up when not in use.



Edited: spelling


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mud*

M+S or Winter Tyres


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Since i purchased the yellow grip pads i have not needed them.
> 
> Dave p


I used mine at the storage compound to get the van moving on the deep snow. Worked a treat.

On grass grass campsites, I think a lot of the problems stem from a van sinking over night, so I usually weigh up the site, and any danger of sinking in and I place the van on the mats but slightly to rear of them so I can climb out of the little hollows.

There's nothing worse than churning up somebodies campsite.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Go claws

Click here


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If you are going to Europe and possibly the Alps you might be better off with some snow chains.

I have used chains to get of wet grass as well as bread crates, the chains make a huge difference.

I have recently put some M&S tyre o the front wheels to help as well. 


Richard...


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
All the replies here are good advice, when out one winter in the car,i used the car mats, they were not as sophisticated as todays tailored jobs,just a piece of rubber with knobbly bits on,but anything that is to hand is worth a try. I have a tame Skip Rat that looks out for me,but do try your bakery connections.
Best of luck with your final choice,one word of warning,some people are of the opinion that Brown bread trays are better than White bread trays,as yet they all look the same to me, ,but someone out there knows the difference. Lol lol lol.
Jented


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Desperate*

If you are desperate, take a large leather belt and tie it around the wheel and tyre.

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
What waist size are you TM



Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*me*



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> What waist size are you TM
> 
> Dave p


LOL

I meant through the holes of the wheel to the tyre.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I know you were reluctant to store trays, but consider taking a couple of cheap rubber mats (Wilkinsons, etc)








to place under the driving wheels. If dry, I use them as doormats below the step anyway. When you are driving, just leave them inside the door.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Look at these http://www.garlandproducts.com/ 
each pack makes 2 six foot lengths, If you are going to park on grass then park on these. You then get six feet of traction to get you going.

I carry 2 sets on the bike rack, by placing one set in front of the other _ad infinitum_ I can transverse any distance over soft ground.

BTW my Latin in non-existent so no p**s taking if I conjugated wrong!


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Lesley
I carry TWO sets of milenco yellow slip mats (handy for all for wheels) and a set of GRIPTRACK, have had to use yellow slip mats a couple times (once for getting off loose shingle) back in the good old days when you could stay on the spit at Aldeburgh (it no longer gets my trade). I have also loaned my mats to others to get them out of trouble, I would not travel without them thankfully their useage has not been extensive, after all in the great scheme of things they are not expensive bits to buy.

Regards

Swallow


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Stuck*

You need your own personal tractor, called Tristram. Here he is getting me out of a fine mess!

Russell

Since then, no more grass for me.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> I know you were reluctant to store trays, but consider taking a couple of cheap rubber mats (Wilkinsons, etc)
> 
> to place under the driving wheels. If dry, I use them as doormats below the step anyway. When you are driving, just leave them inside the door.


These work for me. I bought 2 and cut them in half longways, then fastened them together with cable ties. (end on)


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a pair of these, which were £25 each plus vat.

http://www.ljacksonandco.com/ljdbase/General_Ev_view.php?editid1=11723

If you're passing nearby its well worth a look round their "yard", a HUGE amount of stuff, all ex military so not camper related as such! They are also geared to "I'd like 200 Landrovers delivered to Oman next week please" rather than small bits, so don't ask for them delivered! Standard pallet rate only I think!

Good mats though


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I always park on the yellow mats. However dry, the van always sinks a little - Weight Watchers here I come :roll: 
parking on the mats just gives a boost to the initial movement.
I have to say, when its really wet, I try to use sites with hard standing - ok I'm a coward! Havent got stuck - yet, but there's always a first time!


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

Those mats look good Grizzlyj...just bought some Go Claws (at last) as our van and trailer weigh 6300kg, just 2wd through some M&S snow tyres. Considering we go onto wet grass/fields once or twice a month, I can't believe we've only got stuck once, and managed to get ourselves out by unhitching and towing the trailer with a tow rope. Note: horses don't appreciate the 'rocking' method of trying to get moving on soft ground


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Not sure why it takes over 20 posts to find a solution to such an easily solved problem.

One word................ "*Chinook*".

End of......

Freddiebooks............... over and out !!!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*IOW*

Well from what I saw over the weekend, what you do is this.......

You park your motorhome with the non drive wheels on the grass and the drive wheels on the campsite road/trail. That way you can get on/off no problems.

Everyone else however (The Caravan, tenters and other motorhomers). Have to drive their vehicles over the grass in a bid to pass you. This leads to adjoining pitches and the rest of the campsite grass getting torn up and churned into mud.

This of course means other people getting stuck in the mud and anyone else who has to walk around your MH gets full of mud that in-turn then treads all into their vehicles/habitation. Also gives the campsite owners or staff something to do as they will have to repair the damage at some point.

Well done you lot, who had the idea First?.

TM


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

I had to rely on a little orange tractor, to get both on, and off our pitch at the weekend. I dont believe any kind of grip-mats would have helped much - likely caused more damage if anything. On being towed off the pitch the five yards to the road, i left 4 inch furrows in my wake. Thats how wet/soft it had become.

I didnt feel too bad after watching a tugger have his van hauled off his pitch, in the direction of his waiting Nissan Xtrail on the road. The warden just shook his head in disbelief over the fact that a huge 4x4 like that needed assistance from an oversized lawnmower! :lol:


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

HI Lesley,
I have Yellow mats ,ground very wet when I needed them ,I don't rate them when it's very wet.

Off subject slightly "What's the best way to get off muddy Ground"?

Answer -- " Vote Conservative on May the 6th " !!

Sorry about that ,it's my sense of humour ,sometimes gets the better of me .

Tony A


----------



## leggings (Oct 14, 2008)

Disengage the clutch rev the engine. Engage the clutch to drive vehicle forward then quickly disengage clutch and as the vehicle rolls back again engage the clutch once more continuing this procedure rocking back and forth until you're finally out. This has always worked for me.
Good luck.


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

I use the above method, but as soon as you start spinning, however brief, you fill the tyres with mud. So, leave engine at idle or very low revs, engage clutch gently until van moves forward slightly, allow to roll back, then repeat. When the van starts to crest the hollow the tyres are in, continue driving out gently.

Doesn't always work, if the tyres are already filled with mud and you've ground to a halt, I find that its very hard to get enough momentum to move more than a few feet when its wet.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Bread trays and mats for me. 

Be careful of any plastic or other trays/mats, it only takes the smallest spin to shoot them out from under. Do not let anyone - plus kids/pets stand in line of fire!

I missed Steve by an inch with one of the bread trays after tiny spin. It flew out of drive into road.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Another option to throw into the mix, lighter than chains and easier to store....

http://www.autosock.co.uk/

Pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ah, spacerunner and Latin:

_ad infinitum_ - absolutely correct!

However:

_BTW my Latin in non-existent so no p**s taking if I *conjugated* wrong!_

If you *conjugal* wrong you will get into awful trouble from the Missus!

Our Transit MK7 FWD is hopeless on gravel which does not bode well for the wet grass experience.

Luckily we have never been stuck on wet grass but it is only a matter of time.

Have followed the thread with interest.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

The socks PEEJAY linked to are continually being recommended by Honest John in the motoring bit of saturdays Telegraph.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*mud*

I managed to get bogged in last w/e getting on to our pitch,bread trays were no good as our van sank down to the rims before we had a chance to use them :lol: ended up having to get the jack out and shove loads of wood under the wheels.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I use Pyramid Grip Kings. I'm struggling to see what the major difference between them and Grip Track is, given GK costs approx £25 and GT approx £60.

Paul


----------

